# *Wink, wink, nudge, nudge*



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Both Zoey & Cholla winked at me last night! I don't know what it was about. Their cages are pretty close, I can only assume they have an inside joke of some kind. Come to think of it, it DID earn them each an extra mealie. Hmmm, wonder what they will do tonight...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They almost look like twins! I get them mixed up everytime anyhow! :lol: 
BTW I love your new banners!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> They almost look like twins! I get them mixed up everytime anyhow! :lol:
> BTW I love your new banners!


I guess only Mama knows them apart. :lol: 
And thanks! I've wanted them for a long time, but didn't know how to create them. Ended up taking SO long - but that's only because I was figuring everything out. Will be much easier now. Was thinking of adding another picture of "HHH" to the mix. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad you managed to snap of picture of both winks! And I also have to tell you how cute your banners are! They make me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

My hedgie looks at me funny sometimes but she has never winked like that! Just have to ask the obvious though, nothing wrong with their eye(s) right?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I can just see them both giving each other little high fives through the cage bars once you walked away. Too cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

All 4 eyes are ok. I just always have a camera by my side. Get a picture or so almost every night (which is why I post so many). I think it was just a happy accident. I've seen them wink occasionaly, just never got a picture.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Cholla and Zoey are such flirts


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Great camera skills Mama! They are both so adorable!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

You could make them pirates for halloween  Arghhhh!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Well, I don't do Halloween, but I do like pirates!

"Arrrr Matie!"


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

LOVE <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazing, the pictures and banner!


----------

